# Suddenly can't get on net anymore!?

## Hauser

Networking used to work perpectly ok, but suddenly it doesn't anymore; in fact, not just my gentoo system, my mdk9.1,winXP are not working either.  Now the only OS on my machine that functions well in this respect is win98SE, I can't believe this!

I'm running gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.2-rc1, here's some messages I get:

```
root@egret cn # dmesg | grep eth0

eth0: Realtek RTL8201 PHY transceiver found at address 1.

eth0: Using transceiver found at address 1 as default

eth0: SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet at 0xcc00, IRQ 11, 00:d0:09:dd:d3:61.

eth0: Media Link On 10mbps half-duplex

```

```
root@egret src # cat /etc/conf.d/net

# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

 

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

 

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

#iface_eth1="207.170.82.202 broadcast 207.0.255.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"

 

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

iface_eth0="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."

 

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

 

# NB:  The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases,

# uncomment and change accordingly.  Leave commented to assign

# defaults for that interface.

#

#broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255 192.168.0.255"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

 

 

# For setting the default gateway

#

#gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"

```

```
root@egret cn # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               2071336  12

uhci_hcd               30088  0

sis_agp                 4224  1

agpgart                27080  2 sis_agp

ohci_hcd               16640  0

sis900                 17924  0

sbp2                   22016  0

ohci1394               32640  0

ieee1394               70160  2 sbp2,ohci1394

usb_storage            27264  0

hid                    31168  0

ehci_hcd               23296  0

usbcore                97620  7 uhci_hcd,ohci_hcd,usb_storage,hid,ehci_hcd

```

```
root@egret cn # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:D0:09:DD:D3:61

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:1770 (1.7 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xcc00

 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:5 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:5 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:272 (272.0 b)  TX bytes:272 (272.0 b)

 

```

```
root@egret cn # ping -c 3 www.gentoo.org

ping: unknown host www.gentoo.org

```

I've tried booting with the LiveCD and I got the same thing.  I have no idea what happened!

----------

## Helena

Looks like a router/DHCP problem to me. How many other machines are on your network? Also, you could try using static IP addressing and see if that helps. Tell me if you want help with that, but first post the output of

```
ifconfig -a
```

----------

## buto

I agree with Helena.

Or maybe the nameservers you use are down, and were up when you tried with 98?   :Laughing:  (oops sorry just the thought that W98 is the only system working ...)

let's see your /etc/resolv.conf so we can try to ping your dns ? (unless it's dhcp of course)

----------

## kallamej

You shouldn't have both iface_eth0= lines uncommented. Not sure about the consequences, though. And it doesn't explain why WinXP doesn't work.

----------

## Phant0m51

```
# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

#iface_eth1="207.170.82.202 broadcast 207.0.255.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"
```

That uncommented line is giving your eth0 an IP address, then lower you have:

```
# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

iface_eth0="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."
```

Which is trying to pick an IP Address.  Put a comment on the first iface_eth0 line that way you'll be picking up an IP address.

----------

## Hauser

Thanks guys. There's only one machine at my home which is connected to my ISP through cable modem using DHCP.  All the OSes are on the different partitions of the same machine.  Anyway, some more messages:

```
root@egret / # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:D0:09:DD:D3:61

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:25 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:1850 (1.8 Kb)  TX bytes:4720 (4.6 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xcc00

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:17 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:17 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:872 (872.0 b)  TX bytes:872 (872.0 b)

root@egret / # cat /etc/resolv.conf

nameserver 203.168.223.201

nameserver 210.80.60.2

nameserver 210.80.60.1

```

Then I commented out the line in /etc/conf.d/net:

#iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

do the same thing again, I get:

```
root@egret / # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:D0:09:DD:D3:61

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:10 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:949 (949.0 b)  TX bytes:4720 (4.6 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xcc00

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:19 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:19 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:972 (972.0 b)  TX bytes:972 (972.0 b)

root@egret / # cat /etc/resolv.conf

nameserver 203.168.223.201

nameserver 210.80.60.2

nameserver 210.80.60.1

```

Still it won't connect, any ideas?  :Confused: 

----------

## kallamej

You may have to append some option to dhcpcd_eth0. The first that comes to mind is -h <hostname>. I haven't seen this for a while, but I know there are threads about it. Of course, man dhcpd is also your friend if you want to turn on some more logging.

----------

## Helena

 *Hauser wrote:*   

> Thanks guys. There's only one machine at my home which is connected to my ISP through cable modem using DHCP.  All the OSes are on the different partitions of the same machine.  Anyway, some more messages:
> 
> ```
> root@egret / # ifconfig -a
> 
> ...

 Are the nameservers IP addresses okay? Anyway, there's definitely something wrong with DHCP because your network card doens't get an IP. I still recommend switching to static IP for the moent.

----------

## Hauser

OK, I opened up MSDOS terminal and typed 'ipconfig' to get some ip info.  I did some static IP configuration and now I'm online.  Thanks a lot everyone.  But what if my ISP allocates a different IP to me next time, would that affect my networking again?  Why is that win98 still works?  As far as I can remember, the technician from my ISP didn't do anything in my win98, he just set up DHCP in winxp and nothing else.    :Surprised: 

----------

## utabintarbo

I, too, am having a similar problem. New thread  here.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Bob

----------

